# CP210x USB to UART Bridge VCP Drivers(SILICON Labs)



## mchiunda (Aug 8, 2007)

I have downloaded the drivers for the cp210x-3.0.0 for Linux kernel>2.4 and 2.6 version.
CP210x USB to UART Bridge VCP Drivers(SILICON Labs)
https://www.mysilabs.com/tgwWebApp/public/web_content/products/Microcontrollers/USB/en/mcu_vcp.htm

((((linux_VCP_driver.tar)))))

i have it in /home/perfectpol7/Desktop/vcp (folder)
I have tried to install following the silabs manual but failed to make the rpm modules
[email protected] Program ~]# cd /home/perfectpol7
[[email protected] perfectpol7]# dir 
cp210x-3.0.0 Desktop	Download Pictures Templates 
cp210x-3.0.0.tar.gz Documents	Music Public Videos 
[[email protected] Program]# tar -xvzf cp210x-3.0.0.tar.gzcp210x-3.0.0/ 
cp210x-3.0.0/REPORTING-BUGS 
cp210x-3.0.0/makerpm 
cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x/ 
cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x/Makefile26 
cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x/cp210x.h 
cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x/configure 
cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x/Makefile24 
cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x/.rpmmacros 
cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x/installmod 
cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x/cp210x.c 
cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x/Rules.make 
cp210x-3.0.0/copying 
cp210x-3.0.0/RELEASE-NOTES 
cp210x-3.0.0/readme 
cp210x-3.0.0/rpm/ 
cp210x-3.0.0/rpm/check-rpaths-worker 
cp210x-3.0.0/rpm/brp-java-repack-jars 
cp210x-3.0.0/rpm/check-rpaths 
cp210x-3.0.0/rpm/brp-python-bytecompile 
cp210x-3.0.0/PACKAGE-LIST 
cp210x-3.0.0/install 
cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x-3.0.0.spec 
[[email protected] Program perfectpol7]# cd cp210x-3.0.0 
[[email protected] Program cp210x-3.0.0]# ./makerpm 
++ uname -r 
+ kernel_release=2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686 
++ pwd 
+ current_dir=/home/perfectpol7/cp210x-3.0.0 
+ export current_dir 
+ '[' -f /root/.rpmmacros ']' 
+ mv -f /root/.rpmmacros /root/.rpmmacros.cp210x 
+ cp /home/perfecpol7/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x/.rpmmacros /root/.rpmmacros 
+ d=/var/tmp/silabs 
+ '[' '!' -d /var/tmp/silabs ']' 
+ cd /var/tmp/silabs 
+ r=/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild 
+ o=cp210x-3.0.0 
+ s=/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/SOURCES 
+ spec=cp210x-3.0.0.spec 
+ rm -rf /var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild 
+ mkdir rpmbuild 
+ mkdir rpmbuild/SOURCES 
+ mkdir rpmbuild/SRPMS 
+ mkdir rpmbuild/SPECS 
+ mkdir rpmbuild/BUILD 
+ mkdir rpmbuild/RPMS 
+ cd /var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/SOURCES 
+ rm -rf cp210x-3.0.0 
+ mkdir cp210x-3.0.0 
+ cp -r /home/perfectpol7/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x/configure /home/perfectpol7/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x/cp210x.c /home/perfectpol7/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x/cp210x.h /home/perfectpol7/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x/defaults.mk /home/perfectpol7/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x/installmod /home/perfectpol7/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x/Makefile24 /home/perfectpol7/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x/Makefile26 /home/perfectpol7/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x/Rules.make cp210x-3.0.0 
+ cp -r /home/perfectpol7/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x/.rpmmacros cp210x-3.0.0 
++ uname -r 
+ KVER=2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686 
++ echo 2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686 
++ awk -F . -- '{ print $1 }' 
+ KVER1=2 
++ echo 2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686 
++ awk -F . -- '{ print $2 }' 
+ KVER2=6 
++ echo 2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686 
++ sed -e 's/2\.6\.//g' 
+ KVER3=27.5-117.fc10.i686 
+ MyCopy=0 
+ case $KVER2 in 
+ echo '2.6 Kernel' 
2.6 Kernel 
+ rm -f cp210x-3.0.0.tar 
+ rm -f cp210x-3.0.0.tar.gz 
+ tar -cf cp210x-3.0.0.tar cp210x-3.0.0 
+ gzip cp210x-3.0.0.tar 
+ cp /home/perfectpol7/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x-3.0.0.spec /var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/SPECS 
+ rpmbuild -ba /var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/SPECS/cp210x-3.0.0.spec 
Executing(%prep): /bin/sh -e /var/tmp/rpm-tmp.4glFke 
+ umask 022 
+ cd /var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD 
+ LANG=C 
+ export LANG 
+ unset DISPLAY 
+ kver2=6 
+ case $kver2 in 
+ echo '2.6 Kernel' 
2.6 Kernel 
+ cd /var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD 
+ rm -rf cp210x-3.0.0 
+ /usr/bin/gzip -dc /var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/SOURCES/cp210x-3.0.0.tar.gz 
+ /bin/tar -xf - 
+ STATUS=0 
+ '[' 0 -ne 0 ']' 
+ cd cp210x-3.0.0 
+ /bin/chmod -Rf a+rX,u+w,g-w,o-w . 
+ exit 0 
Executing(%build): /bin/sh -e /var/tmp/rpm-tmp.4DRdS1 
+ umask 022 
+ cd /var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD 
+ cd cp210x-3.0.0 
+ LANG=C 
+ export LANG 
+ unset DISPLAY 
+ sh ./configure 
+ CONFIG_FILE=defaults.mk 
++ pwd 
+ PWD=/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0 
++ uname -r 
+ KVER=2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686 
++ echo 2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686 
++ awk -F . -- '{ print $1 }' 
+ KVER1=2 
++ echo 2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686 
++ awk -F . -- '{ print $2 }' 
+ KVER2=6 
++ sed -e 's/2\.6\.//g' 
++ echo 2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686 
+ KVER3=27.5-117.fc10.i686 
+ case $KVER2 in 
+ makefile=Makefile26 
+ EXT=.ko 
+ KOFILE=cp210x.ko 
+ MODFILE=cp2101.ko 
+ RULESFILE= 
++ uname -r 
+ KDIR=/lib/modules/2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686/build 
++ uname -r 
+ MODDIR=/lib/modules/2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686 
+ echo 

+ echo 'Kernel version : 2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686' 
Kernel version : 2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686 
+ echo 'Module extension : .ko' 
Module extension : .ko 
+ echo 'KO File : cp210x.ko' 
KO File : cp210x.ko 
+ echo 'Kernel Dir : /lib/modules/2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686/build' 
Kernel Dir : /lib/modules/2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686/build 
+ echo 'Module File : cp2101.ko' 
Module File : cp2101.ko 
+ echo 'Module Dir : /lib/modules/2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686' 
Module Dir : /lib/modules/2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686 
+ echo 'Current Dir : /var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0' 
Current Dir : /var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0 
+ case $KVER2 in 
+ echo 

+ rm -f defaults.mk 
+ echo '# Makefile.config' 
+ echo '# Automatically generated' 
+ echo KVER=2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686 
+ echo KVER1=2 
+ echo KVER2=6 
+ echo KVER3=27.5-117.fc10.i686 
+ echo EXT=.ko 
+ echo KOFILE=cp210x.ko 
+ echo KDIR=/lib/modules/2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686/build 
+ echo MODFILE=cp2101.ko 
+ echo MODDIR=/lib/modules/2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686 
+ echo PWD=/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0 
+ case $KVER2 in 
+ kver2=6 
+ case $kver2 in 
+ echo '2.6 Kernel' 
2.6 Kernel 
+ cp ./Makefile26 ./Makefile 
+ make -f Makefile26 modules 
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686/build -I /var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0 M=/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0 modules 
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/kernels/2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686' 
CC [M] /var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.o 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:79:27: error: asm/semaphore.h: No such file or directory 
In file included from /var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:95: 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.h:709: error: unknown field 'num_interrupt_in' specified in initializer 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.h:710: error: unknown field 'num_interrupt_out' specified in initializer 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.h:710: warning: missing braces around initializer 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.h:710: warning: (near initialization for 'silabs_cp210x_device.driver_list') 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.h:711: error: unknown field 'num_bulk_in' specified in initializer 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.h:711: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.h:712: error: unknown field 'num_bulk_out' specified in initializer 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.h:712: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.h:729: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.h:730: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.h:731: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.h:732: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.h:733: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.h:734: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.h:735: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.h:736: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.h:737: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.h:738: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.h:739: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.h:740: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c: In function 'silabs_cp210x_open': 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:411: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:412: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:571: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c: In function 'silabs_cp210x_close': 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:679: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:680: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c: In function 'cp210x_get_termios': 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:765: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:765: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:972: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:974: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:975: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:980: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:982: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:983: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c: In function 'silabs_cp210x_set_termios': 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:1015: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:1015: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:1020: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:1021: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:1026: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:1214: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:1215: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c: In function 'cp210x_resubmit_read_urb': 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:2418: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'open_count' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c: In function 'cp210x_flush_and_resubmit_read_urb': 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:2440: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:2495: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'open_count' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c: In function 'silabs_cp210x_write_bulk_callback': 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:2566: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c: In function 'silabs_cp210x_throttle': 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:2612: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c: In function 'silabs_cp210x_unthrottle': 
/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.c:2673: error: 'struct usb_serial_port' has no member named 'tty' 
make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0/cp210x.o] Error 1 
make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/silabs/rpmbuild/BUILD/cp210x-3.0.0] Error 2 
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/kernels/2.6.27.5-117.fc10.i686' 
make: *** [modules] Error 2 
error: Bad exit status from /var/tmp/rpm-tmp.4DRdS1 (%build) 


RPM build errors: 
Bad exit status from /var/tmp/rpm-tmp.4DRdS1 (%build) 
+ '[' -f /root/.rpmmacros.cp210x ']' 
+ rm /root/.rpmmacros 
+ mv -f /root/.rpmmacros.cp210x /root/.rpmmacros 
[[email protected] Program cp210x-3.0.0]# 

Can any one guide me what commands i need to use in terminal to load it or to rectify these errors: RPM build error 
i need it urgently
I am using Fedora core 10 Kernel 2.6.27.19.2.35.fc10.i686
please bear with me a the log is too longer but i thought it might help to have a fully analysis of my problem. Thank you for your assistance in advance.


----------

